# صور معزية....



## vetaa (6 مايو 2008)

يتبع​


----------



## vetaa (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*


















*يارب الصور تعجبكم *

​


----------



## K A T Y (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

_*حلوين قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*_​ 
_*وصور معزية بجد*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا قمرتنا:smil12:*_​


----------



## mero_engel (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

*حلوين اووي يا فيتو*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## red_pansy (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*




*صوووووووووور جميلة ومعزية جدا ياحبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*

*ودى اكتر صورة عجبتنى واثرت فياااااااااا موووووووووووووووووووت *

*



*​


----------



## صوت الرب (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

صور رائعو تبين حنية المسيح لنا


----------



## vetaa (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



K A T Y قال:


> _*حلوين قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*_​
> _*وصور معزية بجد*_​
> _*تسلم ايدك يا قمرتنا:smil12:*_​




*ربنا يخليكى يا كتكوتى
يارب بجد يبقوا فعلا عجبوكى يا قمر

ميرسى لردك العسل دة:Love_Letter_Open:
*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



mero_engel قال:


> *حلوين اووي يا فيتو*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*انتى اللى حلوة يا ميرو يا قمر
يارب بجد بجد يكونوا عجبوكى

وشكر على ردك الجميل ده 
*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



red_pansy قال:


> *صوووووووووور جميلة ومعزية جدا ياحبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
> 
> *ودى اكتر صورة عجبتنى واثرت فياااااااااا موووووووووووووووووووت *
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا مرمورتى يا قمر
على ردك الجميل ده

وهى بجد صورة جميلة
وفيها شكل ربنا والطفل حلو جدا

ربنا معاكى يا جميله
*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



صوت الرب قال:


> صور رائعو تبين حنية المسيح لنا



*عندك حق
ربنا دايما حنين معانا

ميرسى لحضرتك على ردك الجميل ده 
*


----------



## Meriamty (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*




رووووووووووووووووووعه يا فيتا ومعزيين جدا 

ميرسى جدا يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

*الف شكر ع الصور .*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



Meriamty قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعه يا فيتا ومعزيين جدا
> 
> ميرسى جدا يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا مريمتى على ردك
الحمدلله انهم عجبوكى

وربنا يعوضك على كلامك الجميل ده 
*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *الف شكر ع الصور .*



*ميرسى اكتر لردك الجميل ده *


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

سلام ونعمة
بصراحة 
في غاية الروعة 
جذبتني كل الصور 
واطلب منك المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## el safa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

صور اكتر من رائعة وتقول للحزيين والمحتاج للمعونةان يسوع واقف وقريب منة جدا


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> بصراحة
> في غاية الروعة
> جذبتني كل الصور
> ...



*ربنا يخليك 
رد حضرتك مشجع جدا
وبسطنى خالص

ميرسى يا استاذى العزيز
وان شاء الله اجيب تانى 

*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



el safa قال:


> صور اكتر من رائعة وتقول للحزيين والمحتاج للمعونةان يسوع واقف وقريب منة جدا




*هى فعلا شكلها معزى خالص
والحمدلله انها عجبتك

ميرسى لردك الجميل ده 

*


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (14 مايو 2008)

حلوين ااااااااااااااااااااااااوى وميرسى ليك اوى


----------



## vetaa (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صور معزية....*



رامى كيرلس... قال:


> حلوين ااااااااااااااااااااااااوى وميرسى ليك اوى



*يارب يبقوا بجد عجبوك يا رامى

وشكرا لردك الذوق دة
*


----------



## s_h (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

*صور جميلة جدا 
ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## sabryhanna (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*

*صور جميلة ومعزية

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## vetaa (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



s_h قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا
> ربنا يبركك​*



*ميرسى ربنا يخليك
والحمدلله انهم عجبوك

ربنا معاك 
*


----------



## vetaa (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور معزية....*



sabryhanna قال:


> *صور جميلة ومعزية
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


*
ميرسى لذوقك

وشكرا على ردك 
ربنا معاك 
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الصورة التالته بجد اثر فيا ميرسىىىىىىىى جدااااااا فيتا ياقمر
يسوع يباركك ويحفظك حبيبتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه الصور الحلوة دى يا فيتا
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## tena_tntn (5 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوين اوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا يا قمر بجد ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ناايس صور
مخسي يااقمر​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووعة يا فيتا
شكرااااااااا لتعبك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> الصورة التالته بجد اثر فيا ميرسىىىىىىىى جدااااااا فيتا ياقمر​
> 
> يسوع يباركك ويحفظك حبيبتى​


 
*علشان انتى بس حساسه ورقيقه*

*ميرسى يا كيرى على مرورك السكر ده*

*وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر*


----------



## vetaa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ايه الصور الحلوة دى يا فيتا​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى​


 
*ميرسى يا كوكى يا قمر*
*يارب بجد يكونوا عجبوكى *

*وميرسى ليكى انتى على مشاركتك السكر دى*


----------



## vetaa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوين اوى


 
*ميرسى يا تينا يا سكره*

*وكويس انهم عجبوكى*

*شكرا لمرورك السكر ده*


----------



## totaagogo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رائع يا فيتا ورنا يعوضك :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## vetaa (22 ديسمبر 2008)

jesus156 قال:


> صور جميلة جدا يا قمر بجد ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك


 
روكاااااااااااا    ميرسى يا قمر على ذوقك      ربنا معاكى وكل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميله اوووووى يا فيتا ​

ميرررررسى على الصور 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Ferrari (22 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميلة خالص تسلم ايديك يا فيتووو

الرب يعوضك ويبارك اعمالِك

​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور جميلة *

*ميرسي ليكي يا فيتا*​


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (26 ديسمبر 2008)

صور روعة الروعة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك فيها
صلى لاجل ضعفى*​*


----------



## caro koko (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد صور جميلة أويييييييييييييييييي ومعزية جدا وانا كنت محتاجاها جداااااااااااااا
*


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

تحفه ربنا يبارك


----------



## مورا مارون (28 ديسمبر 2008)

دي روووووعة

ميرسي يا فتوتة

الرب معاكي دائما​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا فيتا 
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكوره كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2009)

*أكيييييييييييد صوررر  جمييييييله
مش حبيبتى هى اللى جايبااهم ههههه
ميرسى يا غاليه وربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## وليم تل (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا فيتا
على الصور المعزية والرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*صور معزية جدا 

دايما يا فيتا بتجيبي الصور الرائعة

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 فبراير 2009)

حلوين جدااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vetaa (1 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ناايس صور
> مخسي يااقمر​



*ميرسى يا احلى بنوته
مشاركتك نورتنى
ربنا معاكى
*


----------



## vetaa (1 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة يا فيتا
> شكرااااااااا لتعبك اختي
> سلام المسيح​



*الروعه هو تواجدك 
ميرسى لردك الجميل والمشجع دة

ربنا معاك ويوفقك*


----------



## vetaa (1 مارس 2009)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى الامير الحزين
بس يارب تبقى الامير الفرحان بقى
بعد الصور دى

حقيقى مبسوطه بمشاركتك وتشجعيك
ربنا معاك

*


----------



## vetaa (1 مارس 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *رائع يا فيتا ورنا يعوضك :love_letter_send:​*



*ميرسى يا توتا
منورة يا قمر
*


----------



## استفانوس (1 مارس 2009)

[Q-BIBLE] 
*ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم* 
[/Q-BIBLE]


اشكرك عزيزتي 
عزتني الصورة دي كتير 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## botros_22 (1 مارس 2009)

صور جميلة جـدا ومعزية

شكـرا يا فيتـا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

*جمال جدا الصور دى


وفيها شغل رهيب



شكرا على الموضوع المميز ده​*


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله اوووووى يا فيتا ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصور
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو دة من ذوقك
وجودك نورنى حقيقى

وربنا معاك دايما
*


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> صور جميلة خالص تسلم ايديك يا فيتووو
> 
> الرب يعوضك ويبارك اعمالِك
> 
> ​



*فيرارى بنفسه هنا منورنى
والحمدلله انها عجبتك

ميرسى لذوقك
وربنا يوفقك فى كل حياتك
*


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *صور جميلة *
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي يا فيتا*​


*

ميرسى يا الصليب
مرورك اعتز بية بجد

ربنا معاك
*


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2009)

ماجد رؤوف زاهر قال:


> صور روعة الروعة
> ربنا يعوض تعبك فيها
> صلى لاجل ضعفى



ميرسى يا ماجد
جميل انهم عجبوك

وميرسى على مشاركتك الجميله دى
ربنا معاك


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2009)

caro koko قال:


> *بجد صور جميلة أويييييييييييييييييي ومعزية جدا وانا كنت محتاجاها جداااااااااااااا
> *



*ميرسى يا كارو على مشاركتك الحلوة
والصور بجد عزتنى انا كمان جدا

شكرا يا قمر
وربنا معاكى*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

رانا قال:


> تحفه ربنا يبارك



*ميرسى يا رانا
يسلموا
مرورك نورنى يا قمر
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> دي روووووعة
> 
> ميرسي يا فتوتة
> 
> الرب معاكي دائما​



*ميرسى يا احلى مورا انتى
مبسوطه ان الصور عجبتك

ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك دايما
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلم ايدك يا فيتا
> يسوع يبارك حياتك
> مشكوره كتييييييييييير​_



*نورتنى يا تونى
ومشاركتك جميله قوى

وشكرا ليك انت على ردك الحلو دة
ربنا معاك
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *أكيييييييييييد صوررر  جمييييييله
> مش حبيبتى هى اللى جايبااهم ههههه
> ميرسى يا غاليه وربنا يعوض تعبك *



*ماى دودوو القمر
ياربى على جمالك وكلامك العسل
مش هقدر على كده انا هتخلينى اكرر التجربة تانى
هههههه

متحرمش من ذوقك يا دودوووو
وربنا دايما معاكى ويفرحك يا ماى لايف
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فيتا
> على الصور المعزية والرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى يا وليم
مشاركتك نورتنى حقيقى

ودايما موفق باذن ربنا
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


>



*العفو يا جوجو
يارب فعلا يكونوا عجبوك
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *صور معزية جدا
> 
> دايما يا فيتا بتجيبي الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



*ميرسى يا روكا يا قمر
دة انتى اللى رائعه ومواضيعك كمان

ربنا يوفقك دايما
ومبسوطه انهم عجبوكى
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> حلوين جدااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى يا اجمل بنوبونه
حلو قوى انهم عجبوكى

ميرسى لذوقك يا قمر
ربنا معاكى
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

استفانوس قال:


> [q-bible]
> *ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم*
> [/q-bible]
> 
> ...



*صح جدا

ميرسى يااستاذى العزيز
وجودك شرفنى جداااااا
واسعدنى جدااا وجودك فى الموضوع
وانه عجبك كمان

ربنا يفرحك دايما
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> صور جميلة جـدا ومعزية
> 
> شكـرا يا فيتـا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى يا بطرس
مشاركتك جميله ومرروك اجمل

ربنا معاك دايما ويفرحك
*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *جمال جدا الصور دى
> 
> 
> وفيها شغل رهيب
> ...



*ميرسى يا بوسى يا قمر على ذوقك
وحلو قوى انهم عجبوكى كده
وشكرا لتشجيعك الجميل دة

ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك
*


----------



## love my jesus (6 مارس 2009)

*صور جامده جداااااااااااااااااااااا


ميرررررررررررسى على الصور ​*


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا قمر انتى
نورتى الموضوع
وكويس انهم عجبوكى

ربنا معاكى
*


----------



## ايمان لبيب (10 مارس 2009)

صور حلوة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## vetaa (10 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا ايمان دة من ذوقك

ونورتى الموضوع
وياريت نشوفك دايما
*


----------



## megaman (12 مارس 2009)

حقيقة صور جميلة جدا...
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركنا...
كل سنة وانتم طيبين....


----------



## vetaa (12 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا ميجا لذوقك
وحقيقى مبسوطه انهم عجبوك

ربنا معاك
ومنور المنتدى
ووانت طيب
*


----------



## ماريتا (14 مارس 2009)

*صور رووووووووووعة بجد*
*ميرسى يا قمر وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## monygirl (14 مارس 2009)

_حلوة الصور يا فيتا ميرسى ليكى يا جميل​_


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_

على الصور
  
  
  _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> *صور رووووووووووعة بجد*
> *ميرسى يا قمر وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرسى يا ماريتا يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع بجد

واسمك حلو على فكره
ربنا معاكى
وخلينا نشوف مشاركاتك دايما*


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _حلوة الصور يا فيتا ميرسى ليكى يا جميل​_


*ميرسى يا مونى يا قمر
نورتى الصور كلها

ويارب بجد يكونى عجبوكى
ربنا معاكى
*


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا_
> 
> على الصور
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لردك الجميل يا كوك
نورت

ربنا معاك ويفرحك
*


----------



## maramero (17 يوليو 2009)

*روعة بجد
مرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يوليو 2009)

*ميرررسى اووووووى ليكى على الصور الحلوه

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يوليو 2009)

_*حلوووين كتييير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## vetaa (19 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *روعة بجد​*
> 
> *مرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
*انتى اللى روعه*
*وردك جميل يا جميله انتى*

*ميرسى يا قمر*
*منورة*


----------



## vetaa (19 يوليو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *ميرررسى اووووووى ليكى على الصور الحلوه​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
*اى خدمه يا مرمر*
*انتى تؤمرى بس
نورتى الموضوع يا مارى بجد*


----------



## vetaa (19 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
*العفو يا قمرتنا العسولة*
*وجودك نورنى*


----------



## vetaa (19 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> _*حلوووين كتييير​*_
> _*ميرسى ليكى*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 

*ومرورك يا سندريلا حلو جدا*
*وميرسى لمشاركتك العسل دى يا عسل*

*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2010)

3صوره رووووووووووووووووووووووعه..بجد عحبانى اوووووى..شكرا يا كميل


----------

